# Case front panel mod



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*hay gang, Got an old case that will do nicely to install a really nice computer into, got plenty of room for PSU, Mother Board, fans, plenty of HD/Personal HD/DVD Burner/Floppy/Card readers and so forth. 

The only real factor is fitting a new front panel to the front of the case, not not mounting or fitting Perphials, but shaping one. 

Is it possible to make one or get on made that would look as good as the computer I have plans to put in it? if so what would you suggest Guys/gals???*:wiggle2::wiggle2:

Here anoth thought I had, can you get a per made set of connections for front panel usb/1349 and other connections ready to connect to a internal mother board connections????.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can make one from about anything. I've used sheet aluminum or mesh. Then add any switches you need.

As for front panel ports, there are numerous bay type units available, for both 3.5" and 5.25" drive bays.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Something like this? > Newegg.com - Koutech IO-FPM522 All-in-one USB 2.0 5.25" Front Panel Multi-format Card Reader with USB 2.0 / eSATA / HD Audio Ports

Can you get us a picture of the case you're using?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay wrench97 and Dogg;

:wiggle2:Sure can, I will do that tomorrow after I get a few house chores done and Folks feed. I have not cmpletely gutit out yet but I will before put the camera to it. 

I already have a nice 850 PSU that will fit just right into it. With plenty of cooling venting. Got some good fans to fit and the two DVD Burners/floppy/two of the four HD's(1 TB HD each.) 

Been thinking about the fround panel znd the Negg panel would be Ideal, plus I still have some 3/8's blue transparant temped Plaxglass that I can use and old plexglass home made bender I made to shape it and mended together for what I need. 

I have all sortts of perpheral bay parts laying around the shop
One thing I kindof like to do in my project is color code thing, which makes them look good. I know fellow in the north end of state that does anodizing, so I might give him a call and have him do a few parts for me. Might have him Alidana the case black. -- Going to put some kind of handles on it, so I can carry it. 

That is about as far has I ha thought about it so far. Later Gators *


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey DC, I know you are handy with your hands, do you have any experience with metalworking??? What about plastic?

Check this out... a little info and an idea.

How to Make Your Own Prototypes : How to make your own Plastic Vacuum Former


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

That is an Idea. Few years ago I run into a guy thjat work with anamatronics for the hollywood effects. He gave me sample of a lot of different materials used to create to monsters, faces, and stuff. I did not thinkof it until you had given me this website. This can be interesting as well as fun. 

Another Person told me that any time I want to make my favorite SI-Fi monster in glass, he would make it for me in Blowing-Glass, I think it is time to get that Blow-Glass figure of Godzillia maded, Flaming mouth and all. 
Thank you for reminding me. 

Maybe if I am lucky I can produce a picture for you guys tomorrow.

One thing I wanted to ask, is what do you make your templated for the back where the USB/sound/keyboard/ etc etc, are??? I am talking about punching the holes for these shapes?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Gz, I forgot to answer your question, 
Well,all most all the jobs I had I wind up building most of the test set we need to run the projects. Most anywhere I go, they would prety much give me the keys to the plant. That give me all th right tools to do the job :smile:

Speaking of which, what do you use to punch out the connectors like USB/Monitor/ sn all the various connecor shaps in the medal or plastic frontand back plates???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The rear panel is a plate that usually comes with the motherboard and fits into a plain rectangular hole in the case. The front ports either come with the case or are add on panels that fit into unused drive bays.


----------

